# Looking to adopt two Devon Rexes...



## Rexrex (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,

We are looking to adopt two Devon Rex cats, or Cornish Rexes. We live in a quiet street in London, with access to private garden. 
We have no other pets and have been searching high and low to find two Devon Rexes to join us.
We are looking for cats over the age of very young kittenhood but still playful, inquisitive, friendly,full of character and all the usual Rex traits! 
We are also in contact with the Rex Cat Association Rehome,but I thought I'd just put a thread up here and see if anyone had any leads?
We are flexible with travel outside of London.
Please get in contact if you know of any Rexes looking for a forever home....
Thanks for your help!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you tried these rescues

REX CATS: DEVON REX BREED CLUB RESCUE LEAGUE
Email: [email protected]
Web page: Devon Rex Rescue League

REX CATS: SCOTTISH REX CAT CLUB WELFARE
Telephone: 01546 886392
Website: www.ursus.clara.net/welfare.html

REX CATS: REX REHOME / REX BREED RESCUE
Based in East Sussex
Email: [email protected]

REX CATS: REX CAT ASSOCIATION RESCUE
Tel: 01142 586866
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to the Rex Cat Association (click 'Rex Rehome' link)

REX CATS: POSH PUSS RESCUE (Pedigrees)
Tel: 01326 560536
Email: [email protected]
Web address: Home

REX CATS: FLUFF & FEATHERS - Pedigree cat rescue
Tel: 01243 672196 - (Between 10am and 2pm only - please email outside these hours)
Email: [email protected] (Please email in the first instance for an adoption or rehoming form)

its also worth checking that these two rescue don't have any in as they take all different breeds of cats

Patsy
PERSIANS: RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1124730
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Pauline
PERSIANS: THORNEYWOOD CAT RESCUE
Tel: 0115 8440243 / 07813 368242
Email: [email protected]
Website: HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue

Good luck


----------



## Rexrex (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much! I have tried most of these,but will go through and make sure,it's really helpful of you (-: We will find our two Rex cats soon! Thanks again....


----------



## Rexrex (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,

Just an update: We are picking up a lovely boy rex on Saturday!! (-: 

Still open for a Rex girl though, if this one gets lonely! 

So if anyone has any leads please let me know-and thanks for your help!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great news, did you get your new fur baby from any of the rescues I above? also can we see pics of your new baby please?


----------



## Rexrex (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,

Yes of course, there will be photos when we have him to join us!
Its all very exciting!! 
We will adopt him as a rehome from a lady that breeds devon rexes. I contacted the other places also, so maybe he will get a lady friend from one of them (-:


----------

